# Kahit makita lang kita saglit ayos na



## jakethesnake

kah8 makita lng kta sagl8 ausna. xobrang miss n kze tlga kta!!

thank u!


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

kah8 makita lng kta sagl8 ausna. xobrang miss n kze tlga kta!!

Kahit makita lang kita saglit ausna, sobrang miss na kase talaga kita!

means:
I just want to see you even for a short while, because I miss you so much!


----------



## DotterKat

Also, _*ausna*_ is probably _*ayos na *_(...would be sufficient / enough).


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

haha right Dotter! You're really good. I have never figured *ausna *as Ayos _na_... I really thought it was a name..I think I have to better brush up my _jejemon_ skills.


----------



## niernier

lol. Goddess, How could you have missed that ausna.   The translation is a little off because you missed that part, but the thought is not changed nevertheless. Here's my translation:



jakethesnake said:


> kah8 makita lng kta sagl8 ausna. xobrang miss n kze tlga kta!!
> 
> thank u!



Kahit makita lang kita saglit ayos na. Sobrang miss na kasi talaga kita!

To see even for a short while is enough, because I miss you so much!


----------



## jakethesnake

thanks guys!  happy holidays


----------



## mataripis

ayos na sa akin na masilayan ka kahit sandali lamang.


----------

